# Tire size



## rollfaster (Mar 26, 2021)

Out of curiosity, what’s the widest size tire that will fit on a rim that normally fits a 26x1 3/8 tire? Non Schwinn size by the way.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 26, 2021)

I believe that the limitation might not be width of what tire might fit, but rather, in the case of 26” x1+3/8” — what widest width might be found (or even made).

The old English guy’s site has a table showing some rims compatible with tires that are twice the width of the bead seat.

So, in the case of obsolescent 26” x 1+3/8” size — perhaps a US market for extra-width lightweight tires (dual or multiple purpose) such as for motorbikes or mountain bikes, just might not have ever happened.

If the range of widths for both rims and tires in the 26 x 1+3/8 (590mm) size does not vary *very* *widely*, then likely any 590mm tires should fit 590mm rims?


----------



## toco (Apr 10, 2021)

I would be surprised if there is anything other than 1-3/8 in 590. Its getting harder to find much at all in 590


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 12, 2021)

Grand Bois in Japan sells really good 32 mm tires in 650a, still made by Panaracer. 
There's also Kenda and Schwalbe with their 35 mm tires.  
but yes, unlikely to find larger sizes.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 12, 2021)

37 - 590 would seem to be the widest option available across the world.
Search on.your favourite buying site for "ertro 590 x 37" tyres and see what's available in the USA.
Personally I find that Schwalbes tend to actually look fatter than their actual size.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 13, 2021)

My buddy Steve and I have a disagreement over light-casing tires vs. city tires and flatting issues.
He puts nard-as-nails, big tread, heavy city tires on everything.  (I'll agree with him they belong on the tandem)
Otherwise, I put the lightest-possible tires on everything.
So far, he flats about 3-to-1 for me.
My logic is soft tires roll around the offending glass shard then spit it, while hard, heavy-rubber tread (read Schwalbe) plant the shard and hang onto it until it works its way to casing and tube.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 13, 2021)

bulldog1935 said:


> My buddy Steve and I have a disagreement over light-casing tires vs. city tires and flatting issues.
> He puts nard-as-nails, big tread, heavy city tires on everything.  (I'll agree with him they belong on the tandem)
> Otherwise, I put the lightest-possible tires on everything.
> So far, he flats about 3-to-1 for me.
> My logic is soft tires roll around the offending glass shard then spit it, while hard, heavy-rubber tread (read Schwalbe) plant the shard and hang onto it until it works its way to casing and tube.



Interesting theory Ron.
I rarely get punctures from glass shards though.
The main problem over here are thorns from  Hawthorns (Crataegus species) or Bramble/Blackberry (Rubus species). 
These and Blackthorn/Sloe (Prunus spinosa) are the most common hedgerow species alongside rural roads over here.
The problem stems from the fact that farmers like to use a 'flail' attachment on a tractor to cut the hedges in early Spring. 
This has to be done at this time because it is technically an offence to disturb any wild, nesting bird species.
The 'flail mowers' shred everything and liberally spray millions of small thorns every which way.  Usually on to the road.
It can be very annoying and frustrating at this time of year!


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 6, 2021)

Larger tires in this size I like are Panaracer Col de la Vie skinwalls and Schwalbe Delta Cruiser tires. The Panaracers max out the allowance under the fenders on my 1974 Raleigh Sports, and the Schwalbes fill up most (almost all) of the space allowed by my 1958 Sports fenders. You should notice a positive difference going from something like a Kenda or Duro tire to the Panaracers or the Schwalbe. You'll get a little softer, more forgiving ride overall, and the better Panaracer and Schwalbe tires roll just as well, if not better than the Kenda (not bad) or Duro (passable, if you're not picky) tires.

Panaracer (max out, in back especially )






Schwalbe (not quite as large, but still larger than Kenda or Duro)


----------



## slowride (May 6, 2021)

@SirMike1983 did you have to make any adjustments to fit the panaracers? I bought some but have not installed them yet. They look very nice and feel high qualit.  do you prefer these or the Schwalbe?


----------



## SirMike1983 (May 6, 2021)

On the fenders, I just loosened the stays and made sure I was as far back from the tire surface as I could get it. There's not a lot of play in these Raleigh Sports stays, but there's a little. So I maxed away from the tire, and they just barely fit. I think I prefer the Schwalbe by a little bit on paved roads, but they're both a noticeable improvement over Kendas or Duros. On loose stones or dirt, I like the Panaracers a little better because they're a little softer and a little larger. But either one is a step up. Both are very nice looking tires too.

With both tires, you will probably need to soften or deflate them to get the rear wheel on and off of the bike because the tires cut down on the extra space you have when you slide the wheel forward and out of the drops. It's not a big deal, but you don't want to loosen the wheel and have it sliding around only to find you're pinched because the tire is just a little too large to let the wheel just slip out. You'll probably have to soften and let smush down on the tire a little to slide out.


----------

